# Funny Quotes



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just a post for people to put funny quotes you've seen in 40k, whether its from books, codexs, rulebookd or white dwarf.

One i read a few days ago i loved simply as it's the 40k equivalent of one of our sayings

"Does the Emperor sit much?" Sgt Varl, Gaunts Ghosts when asked an obvious question.

And one i saw on lexicanum today, utter briliance.

- C and D platoons, move up. Follow the Robots. Other units hold position. Gardiner, where are the Ogryns? 
-In small pieces all over breakout zone Charlie, sir. Shurikens took'em apart. Only three survivors. 
-Patch me through to them. Hello, who's that? 
-Ordrogg. 
-Grathyogg still alive? 
-Nah. 
-Listen, Ordrogg, the Emperor's very pleased with all of you, OK? 
-Him? He's pleased? 
-Very pleased. He's watching you now. He says he wants you to go over to the Robots and stick with them. You got that? 
-Yerr. On our way. 
- Transmision to an Ogryn unit


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Don't remeber what bl book this came from
Commisar said "Who ever said know thy enemy was a Heritic". Last words before being killed by a member of his team.....who was working for rebals.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

tarik to nero vipus "Don't forget to wipe your arse with the other hand"


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

In the book Soulhunter, when Cyrion is not allowed to see the Exalted with Talos and waits outside the door and goes to the two Terminator guards:

"So.....how are you?"


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

From the Lex:

"They'll never get in. Even a chain fist wouldn't break down that barricade.

A pale blue glow appeared in the corner

You'd think they'd try though. I mean, they're not even trying to get in.

The glowing blue mist rapidly coalesced. The crunch of metal echoed from behind them

What was that?

The dark shape, now solid, raised an assault cannon and tore the two men apart in one fluid motion. A communicator cut through the static.

Teleportation complete. Targets terminated. Awaiting further instructions."

Then a couple from Dan Abnett's "His Last Command". Both from Wilder, actually. The first one is about the mongrel unit and the difficulty of combing war cries.

" 'Fury Belladon, for Tanith, for the Emperor, and, by the way, remember Vervunhive!' Full marks for effort, but still dead in a silt-trench before you said it all and actually started fighting."

And another when he was chastising a fellow commander for his inability to command his regiment:

" Gadovin, so help me, stop your line moving and throw down some fire or, by the Emperor, I will hunt you to the ends of everywhere and shoot you a new arsehole!"


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

A memorable quote from _Legion_ by Hurtado Bronzi talking to his troops:
"Remember, my Jokers, a dropzone is like a woman. Land on her firmly, and make sure you have the vital parts located before you get going."


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

From _Horus Rising_, Loken and Nero Vipus. 

"How's the hand?"
"I left it behind. It was getting in the way."


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

"SPESS MEHREENS, TODEH THE ENEMEH IS AHT OAR DOAR! WII NOH OAR DUTEH AHN WII WELL DO EHT. WII FAIT FOAR OAR OHNAR AS BLOHD RAYVENS. AS SPESS MEHREENS, AHN WII FAIT EN TEH NEHM OF THE EMPRAH!"

-Indrick Boreale, _Dawn of War: Soulstorm_


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

loken: "Vipus, wheres your hand?"

Vipus: "it got in the way"


----------



## thagrosh (Aug 12, 2010)

cant remember how it goes exactly but i think it goes like
kantor: curse it cortez your not coming with us youve lost your bloody hand!
cortez: i havent lost my hand, its right over there.

rynns world


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

"Look Rhinos...RHINOS! OUR ENEMIES HIDE IN MEHTAL BAWKSES! THE COWARDS! THE FOOLS! we...we should take away...their MEHTAL BAWKSES!!!"
-Chaos Lord Carron on the Space Marines APC "Rhinos"

Best. Moment. Ever. In. Dawn. of. War.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

"WE HAFF FEHLED...

...

...

...

...THE EMPRAH!"

-Indrick Boreale, shortly before his death.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Poor boreale, he is just a colossal tool


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Loken and the mournival watching Lucius spar with Erebus and being forced into the ring by his brothers.
lucius dancing around and loken smacking him in the face breaking his nose

"Thats how the Lunar Wolves fight"


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

"Revenge is a dish best served with mayonnaise and those little cheesy things on sticks."

Osric the Loopy, *ex*-planetary governor of Corania.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

And another from Cain:

"...That was unexpected..."

-Last words of Varan the Undefeatable.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Tyrannus said:


> In the book Soulhunter, when Cyrion is not allowed to see the Exalted with Talos and waits outside the door and goes to the two Terminator guards:
> 
> "So.....how are you?"


I remember that since I laughed for a few minutes afterwards. Cyrion could cut the awkwardness in the air with a knife :biggrin:


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

I was about tho say SPHESS MARINES 

But Since someone got it before me, I'll be posting the vid!

So if Anyone (High unlikely) doesn't get the Emprah, Sphess, WHREH!?! and Necron cat robots jokes... Here you go:


----------

